# Waking up too early



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

we've had our 16 week old puppy for 9 weeks now and she is lovely. She got to the stage where she was waking at 5am to go to the loo and then settling almost straight back down. However on hitting 16 weeks she almost immediately started waking up at 3,4,5,6. Because she has been barking because she clearly needs to the toilet, we didn't mind the 5am call as she settled so quickly but waking up at all hours and no settling in between isn't good. 

any tips on helping her settle down? she's in a crate which she seems happy in as she tends to go there to sleep when she's very tired in the day. We feed her at 7pm as her last feed and she always go to the loo before we go to bed.

thanks,


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

CockersIndie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we've had our 16 week old puppy for 9 weeks now and she is lovely. She got to the stage where she was waking at 5am to go to the loo and then settling almost straight back down. However on hitting 16 weeks she almost immediately started waking up at 3,4,5,6. Because she has been barking because she clearly needs to the toilet, we didn't mind the 5am call as she settled so quickly but waking up at all hours and no settling in between isn't good.
> 
> ...


Try feeding at 4.30 and take her water up at 5.00. See what happens.


----------



## hyperwiz (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I have a 16 wk cocker who is in his crate at night. His last meal is at 4.30pm and his last let outside for pee/poo is 10.00pm. He too used to wake at 5am and then go straight back to bed, but I now make him wait till 6am, when I let him out and give him his breakfast. He doesn't seem to have a problem with this, so at least you know yours is capable of waiting that long ...

Mine is raw fed tho, so doesn't drink as much water which might make a difference. Maybe try giving yours his last meal earlier and making sure on his last visit before bed he manages to pee and poo. Have you trained him to do it on command? This is really useful and my pup goes everytime without fail, bless him:thumbup1:

Good luck,


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Distribute the daily meal allowance asymmetrically during the day with a greater bias toward the breakfast meal.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I take my dogs water up at 9 pm. I did this with my bulldog until she was able to go all night with out getting up and I'm doing the same with my German shepherd pup. Her last feed used to be at 7 until she went on to 2 meals a day. Never had a issue with her been fed st that time it was just to go out for a wee she would wake for early on. Now she will go from 10pm at night till 7/8am the following morning she is 6 months old now and has been doing this for a few months now.


----------



## tttessa (Oct 31, 2011)

The smaller the pup the more often it needs to go - but if it is waking every hour in the night, after going through to 5 , could it be a bladder infection? (Have you changed from dry to wet food? That can get them needing to go more....)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi there,

What time does she go to bed at?

Gavs


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

we normally go up about 10-30/11. she's taken to waking at just 4:30/5 now which i can accept until she's a bit bigger and can hold longer, i've found a kong helped her settle down again, but if you think we can do better than 4:30 at 17 weeks- any advice is helpful!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are going to take her water up early, give her a couple of ice cubes during the evening just to stop her getting thirsty.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

im not going to take her water up, i don't agree with that personally, and she always goes to the loo before we go to bed anyway so i guess getting up at 4:30/5 is as long as she can hold for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry i don't have any suggestions - we are really lucky with our pup who is now 5.5 mths and can sleep for up to 10 hrs at night with no need to go to the loo and no discomfort in the morning - lolls about for hugs before going out to the loo.

Is your pup a very small one? Also, I think that ours was still getting up after 7 hrs at the age your is now, so not much different. I reckon only time will do it, but poor you in the meantime.

Gavs


----------

